

Getting 100% uptime on public cloud. An interview with T.Luu, Nephoscale CTO - cpsaltis
http://blog.mist.io/post/75804062301/getting-to-100-uptime-on-public-cloud-an-interview

======
amorte
I liked the twist on partnering with PaaS instead of shunning them as a
threat. Can't want to read the next post with other providers, thanks mist.io.

